# Hunting > The Magazine >  500 club finally.

## CreepingDeath

So got a pig today at 664 meters first animal taken at +500. Got piss poor reception so will sort some photos and a beter story tomorrow.  Any way heres a couple pics of my new back yard.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tui_man2

Good shit mate. The shooter is going well with

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Normie

Nice shot. That's a pretty sweet backyard.

----------


## Link

Mean bro, is that with the 284?

----------


## sako75

:Cool:  Told you it will be a goldfield

----------


## Twoshotkill

Looks like a stink back yard...... NOT!

Lucky bastard

----------


## TimeRider

Nice backyard you have there   :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Jealous much? ah well yea I am a bit. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Well done CD.  Will have to visit some day soon.

----------


## baldbob

Bout time! Well done!!

----------


## kimjon

Well done mate; bet all the hard work, research and practise feels worthwhile now.

kj

----------


## CreepingDeath

Thanks guys yep very gratifying after all the range time. Yes bob bout fukin time allright. Rushy its on the cards mate just gettin the house sorted. I was actually after some venison but there barks tood me they had me sust. Then out in the swedes I saw some young pork and did my thing on shooter and dialed them in , I was just practicing dry firing and not intending to shoot one then a nice 100lber walked out so I held on the shoukder and squeezed of the shot and few seconds later a solid whump was heard of a good connecting shot. I lost the picture in the scope so picked up the rangefinder and the pig was out of sight with the rest of the mob non the wiser and carring on feeding. Walked back to the truck and drove round to the base of the swede paddok and went for a look. First lesson Ive learnt is to take much better visual reference from the firing point as ive searched for about 40 minutes and still havent found it but I will find it today waste high swedes makes it easy to loose an animal but the dog can prove her worth when I go back down. I am confident of a clean kill as it was a good 100meters from the boundry and I would have picked up a running pig before it covered that distance. Anyway a big thanks to tuiman for the most accurate rifle ive ever owned a couple of mates that through there help we have taught each other the ways of longer range shooting through trial and error. I will get some pics up later today. Cheers for the good comments aswell. :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

Good stuff CD. Is this your new place since you left Galatea?

----------


## CreepingDeath

Yea bro been here two days. Cant get hold of yuor man for parking till sunday but he seems to think it will be fine just need to sort the dates with him.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kimjon

Yeah mate, know what you mean about getting better visuals on where to look. 

I learnt (the hard way) to always take the range finder with you when retrieving yur kill and use it to triangulate your position. Just range back to the spot you fired from until you get the same distance as the shot. If you get two distances from two location then its even better (just like a map and compass really).

Good luck, I hope you find it today

kj

----------


## baldbob

> Yeah mate, know what you mean about getting better visuals on where to look. 
> 
> I learnt (the hard way) to always take the range finder with you when retrieving yur kill and use it to triangulate your position. Just range back to the spot you fired from until you get the same distance as the shot. If you get two distances from two location then its even better (just like a map and compass really).
> 
> Good luck, I hope you find it today
> 
> kj


Yea what he said good advice!!! Also find to prominant rocks or trees near the position that interline with animal position so u can use them as a reference as well whenur searching!!

I know how hard it is to find some things.. we got a spiker a few years ago at 450 accross a clearing in titty height scrub... same thing as u! Had to go back with the dogs!!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep what they said and also if you have two of you one stays where the shot was taken and guides you in using radios ,hand signals 
or good old fashioned yelling your guts out.
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wildman

Got some photos of my barrel, I mean, your rifle?

----------


## CreepingDeath

Bwahaha. Bet your lookin at vulcans website right now. Yea in hindsight I had plenty of visual references but was to excited and just flew down there. Ill start today by going up to where the shot was taken and make the correct visual aids ect then go for a looksie

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

And the further out you get the harder the finding game gets :Have A Nice Day:  especially when your shooting deer at 1000yards  30 minutes before dark a good time is guaranteed :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mucko

> Bwahaha. Bet your lookin at vulcans website right now. Yea in hindsight I had plenty of visual references but was to excited and just flew down there. Ill start today by going up to where the shot was taken and make the correct visual aids ect then go for a looksie
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


i bet you dont miss the old place bro. we moving on the 25th will be heading past before then will pop in for a cuppa if your not busy hunting i mean working.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Sweet as mike. We will be practicly neighbors

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

> Yea bro been here two days. Cant get hold of yuor man for parking till sunday but he seems to think it will be fine just need to sort the dates with him.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


2 days - what way to start. 
Cool mate, thanks again.

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

Did ya find it yet bro?

----------


## CreepingDeath

Up here now strangly enough where I get best reception. Anyway heres were the shot was taken from. No zoom then 4x off my phone.pig was basiclt dead center above the shadow. Haha as im tying this up just spooked a stag or spiker hes in the bush right now snorting and stamping and thrashing a tree. Good times :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TimeRider

CD, you have one cool looking backyard  :Cool:

----------


## CreepingDeath

No love ran out of daylight im pissed cause I know its there somewhere but thigh high sweedes suck balls. Havnt taken the pup down yet  so will do that first thing there was still frost on the ground in some places so hopefully will be ok? At least for dog tucker. Im really disappointed but its a learning curve of long range I guess. Anyway some pics of whereabouts I think the pig wasish to where the shot was taken. Shooting point is the high spot between the trees.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
And some sign.

----------


## Rushy

Bloody pigs make a mess alright

----------


## kimjon

The meat will be fucked by now, but at least the wee beastie isn't doing anymore damage to your crop.

kj

----------


## CreepingDeath

Yea I kniw kim wishfull thinking. I absolutely hate losing animals I will definitely be thinking about recovery before squeezing the shot off next time. Its a gutting feeling knowing its lying there somewhere. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yea I kniw kim wishfull thinking. I absolutely hate losing animals I will definitely be thinking about recovery before squeezing the shot off next time. Its a gutting feeling knowing its lying there somewhere. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Most of us would have been there  :Sad: 
You learn from it tho

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Yea I kniw kim wishfull thinking. I absolutely hate losing animals I will definitely be thinking about recovery before squeezing the shot off next time. Its a gutting feeling knowing its lying there somewhere. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Dogs will find it for you CD.  At least you could then get it out of the crop.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Yea dude after searching high and low im thinking maybe I missed and it gapped if through fhe long shit. The thump of a solid hit I heard may have been a basketball sized sweede! Might have jumped the gun with this thread a search with the dogs will tell me either way. Anyway went for an early mornin stroll this mornin and spooked a deer and had it barking at me for a good ten minutes then walked over the hill and found a little mob of pigs the wind turned around and scared what sounded like I decent sized porker off into the scrub.
Some nice areas with good sign.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wirehunt

> Yea I kniw kim wishfull thinking. I absolutely hate losing animals I will definitely be thinking about recovery before squeezing the shot off next time. Its a gutting feeling knowing its lying there somewhere. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


I take it the dog will be going everywhere with you now.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Yea shes still a pup but time for here to start learning she just has basic commands like sit she stays sometimes haha. Now I have the time and the means its time to put some effort into her

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

> Yea shes still a pup but time for here to start learning she just has basic commands like sit she stays sometimes haha. Now I have the time and the means its time to put some effort into her
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


A big whump can often mean the green lungs.. have u tried off into the bush abit?

----------


## Wirehunt

How old CD?   The rabbiting pups come out from 3 months....

----------


## Rushy

That is beautiful looking country.  I have just been out with Barefoot's range finder bono's looking at what range I can get on my property and was surprised when I started looking that with a bit of moving around I can get out to 800 yards.  Can't wait for the rifle to get here

----------


## CreepingDeath

> A big whump can often mean the green lungs.. have u tried off into the bush abit?


I havnt found any sign (I know there wouldnt be on a gut shot) of blood and there are too many animal tracks to determine which it could have been. Im still 80% of the shot and im only second guessing myself. My mates comin out today with his mut and ill go down with mine so an outcome will be sorted today. Wire hunt my pup is a visla lab bout 6-7mnths but shes ready for work just needs more manners shes one of the harder animals ive had to install the basics on. But frequency and positive reinforcement should get some results im hoping.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wildman

Put her on a lead and take her up there CD. Just don't let her off to run away and find it by herself.... Dogs are invaluable for finding Long Range kills...

Also, sometimes taking a photo of the "crime scene" before you take off from your firing position to find the animal can help once you get up close.

----------


## kimjon

If you think you hit it, then you probably did. I liken shooting to a game of pool, as soon as you hit the white ball you know if the shot is going in well before the white contacts the next ball and so on...you just know.

Shit happens and we all loose the odd animal whether its shot with a bow, shotgun or longrange...shit just happens. Don't over think it or beat yourself up, just get out there again and get on with it.

kj

----------


## CreepingDeath

Will do dean good advice. Yea kim I was certain of the shot and ive replicated it on steel just to make myself feel better. Just sortin the kids and keepin mum happy on mudders day then ill be back out. Got to check the game camera at the other end of the farm too. 
Some pics of the pup "indy"

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wildman

Cool lookin' pup.

----------


## Wirehunt

Don't let the pup leave your side and she will be doing it fast, especially since your going to be hunting a lot by the look of it.

----------


## Neckshot

> A big whump can often mean the green lungs.. have u tried off into the bush abit?


ha ha ha green lungs :Thumbsup:  i like that one.Smell? blood? I can see your delema CD on why you wanted to go to this farm so bad,if i was in your shoes ill gladly put my boot in my pie hole and say id do the same thing mate nice spot.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Bin down with the dogs seems it was a clean miss I guess? Pretty disappointed but a miss is better than the alternative but still any way onward and upward.  Saw a shot liad of animals today spooked a spiker and played with him in the bush barking back and forth. Just need to clean up the parries which are narking me off at an incredible pace.  Algud im spending the next few days in steel reaffirming my long range skills and will give the back blocks a rest. Practise practice practice. 
Promise I wont put up another thread till I have bloid in my hands

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mucko

Bugger i was looking forward to a pic of a 200lbs boar. took me 4 shots to hit my boar at 50 meters the other night i just needed to chill out and place my shot while the fucker was was going like fuck running for cover. so your more then entitled to miss at 600+ meters bro.

----------


## baldbob

> Bin down with the dogs seems it was a clean miss I guess? Pretty disappointed but a miss is better than the alternative but still any way onward and upward.  Saw a shot liad of animals today spooked a spiker and played with him in the bush barking back and forth. Just need to clean up the parries which are narking me off at an incredible pace.  Algud im spending the next few days in steel reaffirming my long range skills and will give the back blocks a rest. Practise practice practice. 
> Promise I wont put up another thread till I have bloid in my hands
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


all good bro.. you never know you might have got it!!!

Practise makes perfect ah... just shoot shoot shoot!!

When you come to take the shot on a anumal slow dwn and run it all thru and check everything 3 times over!!! Its amazing what u miss in the heat of the moment :Thumbsup: 

I still don't believe in super long range animals!! Ive taken a lot inside 500m and bugger all outside that. Ive had animals to 930m and all but id prefer to get inside 500 even with the 338 it just makes me feel better!!

Keep at it :Thumbsup:

----------


## CreepingDeath

Shot dude. Im with ya setting up a proper range today out to 700. Heres some pics of g dawg workin the swedes.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

CD you will no doubt catch up with it at some stage.  Going back to steel will confirm your thoughts I am sure.  Like BB said you could well have hit it (shoulder plate).

----------


## CreepingDeath

Bob was sayin I may have hit it in the gut. And hes right thats a fair call but if my shots are out its usually a vertical variance. Im going to reposition my scope today as im just not feeling the setup that well have to move my neck into place which isnt how it should be. Then ill chuck 20 odd rounds down the range untill im happy. Nearly through my first hundy rounds so will have to get that sorted asap.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scouser

Unlucky CD, 'it' might come back around, not an expert on pigs, so dont know if he will leave that area alone now....beautiful spot mate!

----------


## Garret

Nice shooting and what an awesome back yard!  :Cool:  ...
Going to look for something like that myself soonish. You running any stock etc on it?

----------


## CreepingDeath

Workin on a dairy farm bro.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wirehunt

He's the one with a dog that never leaves his side.....

----------

